# 30rsds



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

Was looking for a couple of things at Curtis Trailers in Aloha, OR the other day when from the corner of my eye I saw this huge Outback with a rounded front!! I said to myself "what the *%&$ is that????". I ambled over and checked the door....open!!! YES!!! I walked into the most beautiful Outback I've seen yet. But huge....and heavy. If you are thinking of purchasing an Outback soon, check out the RSDS line first. Real beauties.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

newbie_outbacker said:


> Was looking for a couple of things at Curtis Trailers in Aloha, OR the other day when from the corner of my eye I saw this huge Outback with a rounded front!! I said to myself "what the *%&$ is that????". I ambled over and checked the door....open!!! YES!!! I walked into the most beautiful Outback I've seen yet. But huge....and heavy. If you are thinking of purchasing an Outback soon, check out the RSDS line first. Real beauties.
> [snapback]23857[/snapback]​


Did it have the rear lounge or rear quad bunks? That model number is not in even the newest brochures. There are two new Sydney TT and they are both very nice.

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Newbie,

A 30RS-DS, with a rounded front?

Was it one of the new Sydney Edition's? I will have to check it out.
We are picking up our new 28RS-DS from Curtis on Saturday, I had not heard of a 30RS-DS. I will be anxious to see it..... or maybe not!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. Have you heard about the April Outbackers rally at Ft. Steven's? If not, check it out in the forum, we would love to see you there!


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

In the Sydney Travel Trailers The only two floorplans are the 30RL-S Rear Living Room and the 31RQ-s Rear Quad Bunks. Both are very Nice units

Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

RVCorner.com lists the 31RQ-S at $14500.







No pictures, though.

Mark


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> RVCorner.com lists the 31RQ-S at $14500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be an incredible price. The ones at the Tampa Show were MSRP $25K+. If I had a bigger vehicle I would get it.


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

hmmmm...well maybe it was the 30RL-S Rear Living Room. It was a beaut. And I wish I could make the Fort Stevens date, but I transfer to Phoenix March 1st. I did the fall rally and was really happy to meet our local outbackers. 
Okay, when is the Southwest Rally?????


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Here is the floor plan on the Sydney RLS. You can back track the link to find more photos. List $31K

http://www.lerchrv.com/used/New%20Previews...ls%20sydney.jpg

Jared


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

Yup... here it is. http://www.rvsearch.com/findrv/index.cfm/a...260/vid-114430/


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Oops, my bad, my bad.







The price listed was $19,500 not 14,500. Either way, though, seems like a good price.

Mark


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I saw both of these a couple of weeks ago at Curtis when we were dropping ours off for repairs (and I lost my hubby...) ANYWAY...I fell in LOVE with the 31 RQS...absolutely BEAUTIFUL there was nothing in it that I could even start to complain about. I even said to myself..."why didn't I wait just another 6 months to buy..." (we just got ours in August). BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Here's the 31 RQS

http://www.coachlightrv.com/RVdetail.asp?Id=12981


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

That 31 was our first choice, but too heavy for the Titan. Oh well the 28RSDS will be nice. If it ever gets here....

Jared


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

That looks just like the Frls 28 in side but no two steps up to bedroom







. Ken


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Nice Camper! A bit too much for my truck though. I like the extra room from having both the sofa and table on the slide.

Paul


----------

